# Favorite Avatars



## Pipp (Apr 20, 2007)

:rofl: I'll have to dig up more, but BunnyLady'sis just TOOOOO cute!




sas :love


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 20, 2007)

:nicethread Yeah! I have to look for mine...Here ya go!




Snuggy and





Tiny


----------



## Pipp (Apr 20, 2007)

Here's more... 






I always loved Cookie... RIP :saddened





And of course Naturestee's Sprite! :inlove:







Andwe haven't seen Fergi for awhile, but her late great Big Ben avatarreally stuck out when I first joined.






And SNUGGY!!!! :hearts






Been a year since BabyBunnyWrigley's been on, but the pic isunforgettable!






Ditto with this shot of Freddy!At firstI couldn't figure outwhether he was real or not! 







And of course.... RaspberrySwirl's Sebastian!

Of course I'm forgetting tons... :?



sas


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't copy my favorite one 'cause its animated- but it is the one of Tiny and Ginger together in the BunFather'savatar for his account.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 20, 2007)

ELF




Georgie




Bub




Chocolate Bunny






Edited to add:




Amber and Devon


----------



## Pipp (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice choices SM! I was looking for a couple of those myself.  



sas


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 20, 2007)

Yep, all those rabbits are on my bunny-napping list, too! 

I know I'm missing some. There are so many really good ones out there.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 20, 2007)

TenAcreWoods! 

He's got stunted ears and not a lot of fur (aside fromon hislip),but Pipp thinkshe's very cute in spiteofthose deformities!:inlove: (Her earsaren't exactly elegant, either).


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 25, 2007)

:bump


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 25, 2007)

*



*

*Pipp wrote: *


> :rofl: I'll have to dig up more, but BunnyLady'sis just TOOOOO cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

